# My First Show Types & Fuzzy



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have had a few exciting litters born this last week. The nicest litter was out of my dove rex pair. There are 4 bucks and 3 does in the litter and they are "large and in charge"! They are all a week old today. I took a bunch of pictures for you to see, here is a link to the dame's bio page...http://www.mouserydatabase.com/bethsbabies/mouse=16945
The bucks...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The girls...








My surprise fuzzy is SO cute!








Look at the difference in my show litter and my decent size pet line litter. These pups are only 12 hours apart in age but the PEW doe here was one of a litter of 17 that had to be culled down to 7 does.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

wow what a size difference!

They are all very cute, I only wish I lived closer


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

the little fuzzy girl reminds me of a sharpei (sp?) dog  so cute!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are lovely and such a good healthy looking size-Congrats!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They are so chubby and adorable! :lol:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! That is quite a size difference! Congrats on the new babies.=]


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Chubby babies are so cute Congrats, and can't wait to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I'll post more pictures soon


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing to see the size difference. Thank you for the comparison shot!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

They are lovely. I think I'm in love. :love


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

MouseHeaven said:


> They are so chubby and adorable! :lol:


I agree!!!! :love1


----------

